# Cheap Santoku v Tojiro DP Gyuto



## happyhobby (Aug 18, 2015)

I am a hobby cook. I have had a set of tramontina for years, they were okay. I used advice here to upgrade, but not exactly as most people here do...

I bought the Victornoix paring knife and bread knife for cheap on Amazon. The only issue is the paring knife is so cheap my wife uses it as a utility knife. Great and cheap, easily replaceable.

I got a Kershaw cheap ($15 then, $17.86 prime now) santoku from amazon. Love it. Easy and fast for most things. Easy to sharpen. So handy a friend got one, too.

My wife took a knife skills class at a local trendy grocery store, and wanted a great knife. We got her a Tojiro DP Gyuto. She likes it, I don't find it as fast as my cheap Kershaw santoku.My cheap one is just quick.

Down side is needing to pass it through the manual sharpener every two or three weeks.

Anyone else find the cheaper knives fit them better?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Try a Tojiro santoku and see if it works as well.

You hear often enough about a knife "fitting" someone, but I personally can't relate as just about any "really" sharp, thin-edged knife with something better than the typical NSF handle works well for me.


----------



## happyhobby (Aug 18, 2015)

Benuser said:


> What do you mean by the manual sharpener?


http://www.surlatable.com/product/P...PGINUA&expiredSession=true&_requestid=3843907


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

when I think manual sharpener, i think water, oil, or diamond stones. a pull thru sharpener is just going to ruin your blade. the link you posted is dead.

geometry is what cuts, the type of steel and its heat treatment determine how long it will cut before it needs to be sharpened. how well a knife fits your hand determines whether the knife is on the counter ready to use or sitting in the back of a drawer. One of the reasons I started making and modifying knives was that I could not find anything that fit my extra large arthritic hand or my partner's extra small hand.

here is a link to a site where many knives have been tested http://www.cliffstamp.com/knives/reviews/reviews.html. all the knives are tested the same way so realistic conclusions can be made. the site owner is a physics professor in a Canadian university and uses strict testing guidelines so you read 'apples to apples' comparisions.

scott


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Those pull-thrus are pretty crummy.  Be carefull using it on the Tojiro, you could possibly chip the blade.


----------

